# Vehicle Restorations



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Apart from spending my time reading up on watches and reading some of the topics on here my other hobby is restoring and working on mine and my dads classic bike collection. I try and ride them when I can but there's always a bike that requires some attention!

I'm currently working on my 1960's AJS Model 8 Lightweight. It's recently had a top end rebuild but still isn't getting any oil to to the rocker cover so I shall be taking it apart again :/.

Anyone else got any restorations they've done??

ill try and post a few pictures of some of the bikes.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

A few pics of some bikes from the stable.

My Little AJS Model 8. The most temperamental bike i've ever known! it works for a week then something else goes on it!!

http://

Like the build quality of Seiko, the Honda Superdream never misses a beat. In the whole period of ownership, me and my dad have never had one break down with this bike. You can throw anything at a Honda and it will just take it! Fantastic Bike!

http://


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had loads of vintage bikes, all gone now, and I don't miss them. They were always used as everyday transport all year round. They can be made totally reliable with the correct mods and money spent. I'd like to get a flat tank Royal Enfield before I'm too old to swing a kick start. Here's a friend's 1927 K series Enfield. It's had a lot of tuning work done on it and is frighteningly quick for what it is and weird to ride. Levers for the throttle, foot operated front brake, and hand shift. The tank is handmade out of stainless and brass to save the original.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's a lovely bike!

Me and my dad tend just to stick to nice weather riding on weekends. Both members of the Vintage Japanese Motorbike Club, so when the nice weather comes we all meet up on ride outs.

I enjoy fettling with em I think more than riding en.


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

One work in progress, one needing some finishing and the other just needing regular maintenance, I will let you guess which is which....


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Noslho said:


> One work in progress, one needing some finishing and the other just needing regular maintenance, I will let you guess which is which....


 Nice little collection, I've never really fancied a classic car, I thinks is got something to do with the shear size and everything's a bigger job rather than a motorbike. I wouldn't say no to a MGB GT though!!


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

robvfr400 said:


> Nice little collection, I've never really fancied a classic car, I thinks is got something to do with the shear size and everything's a bigger job rather than a motorbike. I wouldn't say no to a MGB GT though!!


 Thanks. The grey, moth eaten thing on its side in the garage is a 1972 MGB GT, I am hoping to have it completed in time for its centenary! 

Funny you mention "sheer size", I find working on the Vespa just as frustrating and complex as working on the cars, purely due to everything being so small and tightly packed. I do not have a degree in electronics so avoid anything too modern.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

finishing the hotrod & upkeep of this lot, all restored/built by may fair hands should keep me busy till they put me in the box! :biggrin:









deano


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deano1956 said:


>


 I remember cycling to the beach two up on one of these when they first came out. Pure torture.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I remember cycling to the beach two up on one of these when they first came out. Pure torture.


 they still are for any thing other than cycling to the local pub up a 1/4 mile quiet lane in summer !! :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've restored loads of British bikes over the last 30 years....mostly Ariels. This one was my last one in 2012...a 1931 Ariel Model SF, known as the Sloper for obvious reasons. Still have it and looking forward to riding it again this summer:










It was a bit of a wreck when I won it on eBay (although I look worse than the bike in this photo):










Restoration fully blogged here:

http://forum.arielownersmcc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=497


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've restored loads of British bikes over the last 30 years....mostly Ariels. This one was my last one in 2012...a 1931 Ariel Model SF, known as the Sloper for obvious reasons. Still have it and looking forward to riding it again this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice one. I've had a few Red Hunters of various age over the years and loved them.(raced one in the late 70's) There's a VB for sale that I'm sorely tempted by, but I'm waiting for something to materialise in May, so temptation must be avoided. :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Nice one. I've had a few Red Hunters of various age over the years and loved them.(raced one in the late 70's) There's a VB for sale that I'm sorely tempted by, but I'm waiting for something to materialise in May, so temptation must be avoided.


 My '46 Red Hunter...last of the girder fork ones:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> My '46 Red Hunter...last of the girder fork ones:


 That is what I raced. 

Quite exciting when you have to use your body as a brake "sail". It was hugely modified, I ran it on methanol for a while just to see what it would do. I bought two for £50 in 1978. One complete, one in bits.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> That is what I raced.
> 
> Quite exciting when you have to use your body as a brake "sail". It was hugely modified, I ran it on methanol for a while just to see what it would do. I bought two for £50 in 1978. One complete, one in bits.


 Was that the start of the meth's habit ? artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Was that the start of the meth's habit ? artytime:


 It becomes quite habit forming. The only bike I ever blew up big time was a BSA, proving my point that a 500 cc British single was quicker than a Japanese four of equal capacity. Which it was until the crank pin sheared and most of the engine internals exited onto the road via that crankcases. :angry: It was funny at the time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great photos, I have a lot of respect for those that who are able to do vehicle restorations as, although I have owned a number of motorcycles over the last few decades including some old brits,unfortunately I long ago realised that I have the same mechanical ability as Ogri`s friend Malcom...










Oh well, at least I know my limitations  :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Back in the late 1980s, a friend and I bought this pile of 1920s BSA V-twin parts. These bikes used to have sidecars attached and were used as taxis in Brighton. At some point, the bikes got sold off and all these used parts were stored for many decades in a farm building in Glynde.....which is where we bought them from:










We loosely assembled these parts into "bikes" and sold them on as restoration projects. From memory, we managed to produce about 7 "bikes". I had quite alot of experience in 1920's BSA V-twins as I had already restored and owned the one below (me in the VMCC 1985 Banbury Run):










Happy days! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Been restoring this for the past few years 

It looked like this, also did a full camper interior (I cant the pics at the moment for that), and a full engine rebuild.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> Been restoring this for the past few years
> 
> It looked like this, also did a full camper interior (I cant the pics at the moment for that), and a full engine rebuild.


 @jasonm, @Who. Me? alert! :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice... I wish my door shuts looked like that! :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another VW. Kind of lost interest in recent years but this was the last one I did. Bought blind on Ebay and delivered on a recovery wagon as a bit of a boy racer job










and returned it to something a bit more original.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got this in my garage:









Into which I've put one of these:









I've been interested in cars (& bikes - never owned one though) for years & have owned a couple of kitcars in the past - one of which I used as my sole means of transport for 9 years - but this is the most in depth restoration/upgrade/modification of a car I've ever done. It's not the fastest car on the planet, or the best looking, but it goes well enough for me & I love it/driving it 

I did most of the work myself & there's a build thread here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/33356-the-reptile/&do=embed


----------

